# how long would the hair get?



## sniah's wife

I'm mainly just curious, but I was tossing around the idea of just trimming face, feet and sanitary and leaving the rest to grow out.
I'm new to poodles, so I really have no idea. Would it grow to the ground? LOL


----------



## plumcrazy

It's like human hair... it keeps growing until you cut it!  I was SOOOO ready to have Lucybug's jacket and bracelets trimmed up after growing for about 6 months... You may change your mind once you let it start to grow! :lol:


----------



## pudlemom

Like Plum said it will keep growing till you cut the ground and beyond,if you would like to try this I would suggest trying it after coat change so you don't have to deal with the mats it can be very time consuming try to keep the mats out during coat change but they sure do look pretty in a long coat!


----------



## lavillerose

_Technically_, yeah, you could grow it very long. But, keep in mind what people who show poodles go through just to cultivate that coat: weekly bathing, drying and brushing (which on a Spoo takes several hours out of your weekend), banding and wrapping, not allowing the dog to swim, roll in grass or run through bushes, etc. All because the length you want needs to be babied, or it will break off. Poodle hair is surprisingly a bit delicate once it gets to those lengths. Most people give up before then. It's just a lot of work. And when it comes to puppy coat change, sometimes you don't get a choice, they mat up so fast.

Realistically, most _au naturale_ poodles reach between 4 - 8 inches, with a fair amount of breakage from typical doggy life. And honestly... it just doesn't look very good. It looks nice for about ten minutes after you brush it, but after that, it turns into a frizzy mess.


----------



## Cameo

so many of my new "puppy" clients want to let the hair grow out (poo's and other breeds) cause they look so darn cute with the fluffy puppy coat. While I appreciate their desires and agree how cute they look, I don't think it's realistic unless you have a ton of time to spend dedicated to coat maintence. We go over the best way to maintain it, best tools to use, and how to properly brush/comb out without damaging the coat, yet 100% of the clients change their mind within a couple of months because they just can't keep up with the care it takes to keep it looking good.


----------



## ambitious groomer

If you don't yet have a good groomer, start interviewing (ask for pics or to see other client dogs) groomers. If you are serious about growing a lot of coat its best to have your poodle at the groomers every 2 weeks for a maintenance (face, feet, sani, tail) and a groom every 2nd or 3rd time to keep the shape you're looking for. Your groomer should also be happy to teach you how to maintain the coat in between. They can teach you how to line brush your poodle to make sure you get every tangle. If you are seriously dedicated and willing to put in tons of work at home, you may not have to see your groomer so often but it'll make it sooo much easier to keep up with the length. You will also want to know what style you are going for and where you want the length and where you don't. I love the blended lamb cut for summer since you can keep lenth on the legs and top knot but short on the body or the continental since there is so much shaved but a lot of length still on top knot, jacket, and bracelets. Good luck and we'd love to see pics


----------

